
Sun to Launch Product at TechCrunch40? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/tc40-upcoming-announcement
======
nickb
I was hoping that TC20/40 was going to be purely about the startups... looks
like a lot of established companies are going to steal the show and overshadow
the smaller guys with their press junkers and PR releases. That sucks :(

And we hoped TC20/40 was going to be better than DEMO... yeah right.

------
far33d
They'll be announcing another stock symbol and split.

